# Lighting for my new 180G tank



## apalsson (Nov 22, 2005)

Hi all,

Excellent website.
I have recently set up a 180Gal planted tank and am looking to upgrade my lighting. I would like to be able to have moderate to high lighting in the tank.

I have been offered a very good deal on a Mozoo Metal Halide with 3 x 150W

How would this rate for my tank?

Thanks in advance


----------



## apalsson (Nov 22, 2005)

Hello,

Any comments?
Would this lighting suffice as "high" lighting for this tank?


----------

